# Gave a Coyote a Haircut



## CouesBuck16 (Oct 5, 2012)

Thought I'd share this video. I sat a waterhole with my bow for coyotes, I got a shot at 50 while I self filmed the whole thing.


----------



## Cheez (Dec 12, 2011)

O man that was close! Cool video thanks for the post.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL Looks like you gave him a buzz cut !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Man that was close, I kept playing it back and stopping it. Looks like you shot a little to the right and he turned right into it ! Thanks for posting


----------



## CouesBuck16 (Oct 5, 2012)

Yeah it was alittle bit to the right. It was an extremely awkward and uncomfortable position to shoot from. Didn't have a whole lot of room with the tripod and another person in the blind.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

If the arrow would have been a little lower or his jump a little quicker, it would have been a dead coyote, great video ! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

He got a haircut alright. Nice video!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Were you doing any calling at all or just watching the water hole ?


----------



## CouesBuck16 (Oct 5, 2012)

Just sitting water.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Very cool video. You sure give him a haircut, looks like he almost jumped right into the arrow.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Good video - I kept stopping it and starting also. That yote is going to have one sore neck for quite a while. Thanks for the video.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Enjoyed your Video-----thanks for sharing----------------sb


----------



## CouesBuck16 (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone. One of these days I'll get one with a bow.


----------



## Honkers53 (Feb 7, 2013)

Yup you buzz'd him brother!!!


----------

